
South Carolina Judge Says State's Asset Forfeiture Programs Are Unconstitutional - colinprince
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191021/19081243236/south-carolina-judge-says-states-asset-forfeiture-programs-are-unconstitutional.shtml
======
anm89
The comments section is mostly discussing the ability of this to get appealed,
presumably so this could make it to the SCOTUS and get ruled on their with the
hope of getting a federal ruling permanently abolishing civil asset
forfeiture. Other commenters then claim for procedural reasons that this is
unlikely or impossible.

I'd be curious to get more insight why this may be

------
KingMachiavelli
I'm curious as to how police departments and DA offices operate, I would
assume they would want/need a judge or at least a lawyer to look over their
polices & procedures. If property is seized under an uncostitutional program
or if someone is wrongly convicted... I would assume their city/county could
be liable?

